# Sega is in the bidding for Atlus



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2013)

Well liked game developer/publisher Atlus have been facing an uncertain future after their parent company filed for bankruptcy in late June of this year. At the time and shortly after there were rumours of all sorts of companies looking bring Atlus under their wing including the likes of Sony and Nintendo; either of those companies mentioned would at best spell interesting times for several of Atlus' key franchises as they have traditionally lined up with the corporate images of either. Now Sega have seemingly shown an interest and as such are the first named party in offers that are up around the $200 million USD. The one time console manufacturer has at best been treading water since it stopped making consoles, though that is better than dying a slow death making them, but they have proven themselves shrewd operators on several occasions and many of Atlus' games would be a good fit among those of Sega's current and past stable.



> SEGA are among 20 companies looking to buy Index Corporations operations, who went into bankruptcy a few weeks ago.
> ..
> According to Bloomberg Japan bids up to $200 million have been put in for the business operations
> ...
> According to the report a final decision could be made by the end of August.


What do you think? Will this be more of a good thing or bad thing if Sega wins Atlus?

Source
Japanese source


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 2, 2013)

Sega doesn't like to localize their games though but it's better than a first party getting them I guess.


----------



## emigre (Aug 2, 2013)

Atlus are doomed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Sega doesn't like to localize their games though but it's better than a first party getting them I guess.


 

They don't? Not disputing you but I can't think of an example off the top of my head.

And I doubt a first party would buy them, they're far too niche. In order to really do well they need to release worldwide on as much as they can.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They don't? Not disputing you but I can't think of an example off the top of my head.
> 
> And I doubt a first party would buy them, they're far too niche. In order to really do well they need to release worldwide on as much as they can.


 
We still have no word on the next Yakuza game and Valkyrie Chronicles 3 is out.
They gave us that Hatsune Miku game but ummm...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2013)

Atlus is bankrupt?! Damn, that's sad. Such a quality company :/


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 2, 2013)

As long as Microsoft doesn't get them, anything is better by comparison. Either way, aren't most of their releases here selling decently? If so, I doubt any new company that purchases them would just put a stop to releases here.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't care if World War 3 happens. Just keep making MegaTen games, Atlus!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> As long as Microsoft doesn't get them, anything is better by comparison. Either way, aren't most of their releases here selling decently? If so, I doubt any new company that purchases them would just put a stop to releases here.


Microsoft better not get them


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 2, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Microsoft better not get them


Don't worry, Microsoft only caters to the dudebros, and that's not the Atlus demo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> We still have no word on the next Yakuza game and Valkyrie Chronicles 3 is out.
> They gave us that Hatsune Miku game but ummm...


 

To be fair VC3 was on the PSP which was basically dead outside of Japan for a long time before even VC3 came out. And Yakuza has made its way over for every entry so it'll probably be there for the next.


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2013)

who cares.


Atlus is a weeaboo HQ.



















..... still better than call of duty(and the company which owns them), tho.​


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 2, 2013)

Sega have an EU branch, so if they get them, maybe we will see Atlus games in Europe in a timely manner.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 2, 2013)

Flame said:


> who cares.
> 
> Atlus is a weeaboo HQ
> 
> ..... still better than call of duty(and the company which owns them), tho.


I still don't know what a weeaboo is. But I know it's an insult. If I had a gauntlet, it'd be lain. Layed? Laid? Lain.


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I still don't know what a weeaboo is. But I know it's an insult. If I had a gauntlet, it'd be lain. Layed? Laid? Lain.


 
I still don't know what a gauntlet is, But I know it's an insult. If I had a black hole machine, you will be 1st  weeaboo in it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2013)

Once more, Sega does what Nintendon't... or won't.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Once more, Sega does what Nintendon't... or won't.


Nintendo better not


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd prefer nintendo or sony to buy atlus.....


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 2, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Nintendo better not


They've already shown interest in Atlus, and/or vice versa, considering how many of their recent games are on the DS/3DS, their SMTIV and FE:A promotion, and the upcoming SMTxFE. I don't care who buys them, so long as they let Atlus be Atlus.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> They've already shown interest in Atlus, and/or vice versa, considering how many of their recent games are on the DS/3DS, their SMTIV and FE:A promotion, and the upcoming SMTxFE. I don't care who buys them, so long as they let Atlus be Atlus.


Yes but what about Persona 5? I doubt that Nintendo would let Atlus sell any games on Play Station.
Hell if they did (and I hope they don't) buy Atlus P5 would probably come out for the wii u and that is basically forcing me to buy one to play my favorite game series and any other game/spin off that they make.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't really see a "good" outcome for any of this.
But I suppose we can still hope things work out and Atlus doesn't get butchered.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 2, 2013)

When sega buys atlus, maybe they'll make a new console again. Imagine that, all atlus games exclusive to a sega console. The perfect combination.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

This might sound like a stupid question but why can't Atlus just "buy" themselves?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 2, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yes but what about Persona 5? I doubt that Nintendo would let Atlus sell any games on Play Station.
> Hell if they did (and I hope they don't) buy Atlus P5 would probably come out for the wii u and that is basically forcing me to buy one to play my favorite game series and any other game/spin off that they make.


I wouldn't be surprised if they just skip the home console altogether and just put it on a handheld. Persona 3: PS2 then PSP. Persona 4: PS2 then PSVita. Persona 5: PSVita (god, I hope not) or 3DS (god, I hope not).


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 2, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> yes but what about Persona 5? i doubt that Nintendo would let Atlus sell any games on Play Station.
> Hell if they did(and i hope they don't)buy Atlus P5 would probably come out for the wii u and that is basically forcing me to buy one to play my favorite game series and any other game/spin off that they make


 
that´s a double-edged sword, if sony buys, no SMT DS/ main series, maybe on the sony consoles.
if nintendo buys, no persona,maybe on nintendo consoles.
either way, i still want persona 5 and shin megami tensei devil survivor 3.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 2, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Yes but what about Persona 5? I doubt that Nintendo would let Atlus sell any games on Play Station.
> Hell if they did (and I hope they don't) buy Atlus P5 would probably come out for the wii u and that is basically forcing me to buy one to play my favorite game series and any other game/spin off that they make.


 
You still have to consider that Nintendo has a strong relationship with Atlus. I mean look, their handhelds have the Etrian Odyssey series, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Soul Hacker, the Devil Survivor series, Strange Journey and more. The Wii U is also getting the STxFE crossover. I don't really want Atlus being bought out by Nintendo (or Sony) but still.




dragonblood9999 said:


> this might sound like a stupid question but why can't Atlus just "buy" themselves?


They don't have the money to do it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You still have to consider that Nintendo has a strong relationship with Atlus. I mean look, their handhelds have the Etrain Odyssey series, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Soul Hacker, the Devil Survivor series, Strange Journey and more. The Wii U is also getting the STxFE crossover. I don't really want Atlus being bought out by Nintendo (or Sony) but still.


If Nintendo does buy them then it's time for me to get a Wii U and 3ds


----------



## emigre (Aug 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You still have to consider that Nintendo has a strong relationship with Atlus. I mean look, their handhelds have the Etrain Odyssey series, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Soul Hacker, the Devil Survivor series, Strange Journey and more. The Wii U is also getting the STxFE crossover. I don't really want Atlus being bought out by Nintendo (or Sony) but still.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the money to do it.


 
Considering both Nintendo and Atlus are region locking bastards than I'd say it would be a dream match.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

Please Please PLEEEEASE let Nintendo buy them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Don't worry, Microsoft only caters to the dudebros, and that's not the Atlus demo.



Well they do have Japan as one of the things that largely holds out on them, their games do not sell all that badly outside Japan and they already have a localisation operation.

For a basic/surface level analysis I would say Microsoft might do well to buy Atlus.



dragonblood9999 said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but why can't Atlus just "buy" themselves?


Several companies have purchased themselves from under their owners, indeed we saw activision blizzard do it just the other day, as others mentioned though it takes funds and I doubt they have that much cash on hand, offering cash plus shares is going to be tricky, loans are a discussion I would love to be a fly on the wall for and selling an asset to fund it... possible but also interesting).


----------



## Dork (Aug 3, 2013)

Sega has the funds to do this?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Sega has the funds to do this?


I wondered the same thing. Looking at their recent statement ( http://www.segasammy.co.jp/english/pdf/release/2014031q_tanshin_e_final.pdf ) and that bonds thing they are doing they might well have enough (1 million yen is about 100K USD  at current rates).

It would probably go some way to cleaning them out but even then they might still be in the positive.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Sega has the funds to do this?


 
Sega isn't the company from the 90's. They're owned by SegaSammy. Sammy makes gambling machines or something like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Don't worry, Microsoft only caters to the dudebros, and that's not the Atlus demo.


 
Oh yeah, especially with Lionhead Studios _("Fable", "Black & White", previously Bullfrog, makers of "Syndicate", "Populus" and "Magic Carpet")_, Twisted Pixel Games _("Gunstringer", "'Splosion Man")_, Rare Ltd. _("Banjo Kazooie", "Perfect Dark", "Viva Piñata!")_, totally 100% dudebro developers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, especially with Lionhead Studios _("Fable", "Black & White", previously Bullfrog, makers of "Syndicate", "Populus" and "Magic Carpet")_, Twisted Pixel Games _("Gunstringer", "'Splosion Man")_, *Rare Ltd. ("Banjo Kazooie", "Perfect Dark", "Viva Piñata!")*, totally 100% dudebro developers.


 
So basically what you're saying is Microsoft only caters to shit?

Either way, they still don't fit Atlus.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 3, 2013)

sega should save it's money they don't have much left


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been nervous about this all month.
Index has said that Atlus would remain exactly unaffected by this, but still...

edit: I wonder what this means for the publisher side of Atlus (some don't realize that some of their games aren't developed by them, they only publish 'em. Code of Princess comes to mind as a common "Atlus made it" game that was actually made by Agatsuma Entertainment.)

Nintendo has a history of bringing in teams and developers into their own ecosystem but I don't know of any publishers under their wing. They'd probably either stop, or integrate with Nintendo's publishing (LOL that won't happen).

I hope it can be a company that's mutual about systems. Just keep the real MegaTen games on Nintendo systems, and Persona on the vita. (;


----------



## Mushkin (Aug 3, 2013)

Sega nintendo or sony. not microsoft


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Please let Nintendo buy it! I want to be able to play more Atlus stuff on hardware I own/know I will own.


----------



## exangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm rooting for Sega.  But they need to finish localizing PSO 2


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 3, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You still have to consider that Nintendo has a strong relationship with Atlus. I mean look, their handhelds have the Etrian Odyssey series, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Soul Hacker, the Devil Survivor series, Strange Journey and more. The Wii U is also getting the STxFE crossover. I don't really want Atlus being bought out by Nintendo (or Sony) but still.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the money to do it.


What's STxFE stand for?

Sega would be a lot better than Nintendo or Sony as far as I'm concerned.
They should pull an Activision Blizzard and buy themselves(if it's possible) from the company that owns them. They probably would've already done that if they could though.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> What's STxFE stand for?
> 
> Sega would be a lot better than Nintendo or Sony as far as I'm concerned.
> They should pull an Activision Blizzard and buy themselves(if it's possible) from the company that owns them. They probably would've already done that if they could though.


 
Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> What's STxFE stand for?
> 
> Sega would be a lot better than Nintendo or Sony as far as I'm concerned.
> They should pull an Activision Blizzard and buy themselves(if it's possible) from the company that owns them. They probably would've already done that if they could though.


 
I'm pretty sure he meant Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem.

EDIT:

Also, why are you rooting for Sega? (I'm asking legitimately, not to troll since I'm rooting for Nintendo)


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 3, 2013)

Nintendo wasn't even in the list of companies interested, right? Too lazy to check.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 3, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also, why are you rooting for Sega? (I'm asking legitimately, not to troll since I'm rooting for Nintendo)


Doesn't Atlus make exclusives for both Nintendo and Sony?
They could either continue doing that or some series would die or fans of the series wouldn't get to play them.
Imagine you bought a 3DS for Shin Megami Tensei but Sony bought it and instead released it on Vita?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 3, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Nintendo wasn't even in the list of companies interested, right? Too lazy to check.


doesn't say but at least 20 companies are interested, they're bound to be one of them.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Doesn't Atlus make exclusives for both Nintendo and Sony?
> They could either continue doing that or some series would die or fans of the series wouldn't get to play them.
> Imagine you bought a 3DS for Shin Megami Tensei but Sony bought it and instead released it on Vita?


 
A good point indeed. But since I'm probably not going to buy a PS4 until the gen after most likely I would love it if Persona 5 was on Wii U. BUT THAT"S JUST ME. I know others might buy a PS4 just for P5 (or whatever else) and not want a Wii U, which is understandable.

I would agree with you but I just don't like Sega that much.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 3, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Atlus is bankrupt?! Damn, that's sad. Such a quality company :/


Naw the company that owns atlus went bankrupt.

Idk how I feel about sega taking over it tho....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 3, 2013)

For starters if SEGA can't take of themselves as a company without being hook up to a hub aka Sammy. Then why would they even consider buying Atlus? SEGA have not been doing very well and for the most part if SEGA is only going to cater their mascot, blue hedgehog. Then think about what SEGA will do with Persona and Sonic characters? Yeah...just let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, especially with Lionhead Studios _("Fable", "Black & White", previously Bullfrog, makers of "Syndicate", "Populus" and "Magic Carpet")_, Twisted Pixel Games _("Gunstringer", "'Splosion Man")_, Rare Ltd. _("Banjo Kazooie", "Perfect Dark", "Viva Piñata!")_, totally 100% dudebro developers.


Lionhead Studios: Released B&W in 2001, Fable in 2004. Aquired by Microsoft in 2006.
Bullfrog: Never made any games for Microsoft. Them later becoming Lionhead means nothing.
Twisted Pixel: Released Splosion Man in 2009, and Gunstringer in Sep. 2011. Aquired by Microsoft in Oct. 2011.
Rare Ltd. Released Banjo Kazooie in 1998, Perfect Dark in 2000. Aquired by Microsoft in 2002.

The only game you mentioned that was actually made when owned by Microsoft was Viva Pinata, and while I thought it was an okay game, I don't think it means Microsoft isn't a dudebro company. They may have _*published *some_ decent games, but that's a different story.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 3, 2013)

if nintendo bought sega and they would change their name, what would it be?
nintendo + sega =  ?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 3, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> if nintendo bought sega and they would change their name, what would it be?
> nintendo + sega = ?


It's not SEGA that's being bought, it's Atlus.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 3, 2013)

Honestly, I prefer Sega or Sony to take over Atlus. Nintendo has always focused on first party game orientated toward family and casual gamer. I just don't see how Atlus will benefit Nintendo to a great degree.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2013)

I would prefer if Sega or just about any third party developer buy them that's willing to let them continue to produce games as they have in the past. Limiting Atlus to a single platform would likely murder certain series. I don't want to see them relegating every release in the future to a single console, but rather, distributing them as they have been. Preferably, whoever purchases Atlus will leave them completely as is and do nothing but leech off the profits like any parent company would.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 3, 2013)

If Nintendo/Sony buy Atlus does it necessarily mean that SMTIV/P5 will change platforms? Atlus already has a contract for those games right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2013)

SparkFenix said:


> If Nintendo/Sony buy Atlus does it necessarily mean that SMTIV/P5 will change platforms? Atlus already has a contract for those games right?



That gets tricky. There are many cases of third party developers being approached to develop for a console with certain incentives/penalties for delivering or delivering by a given date. On the other hand it would not be the first time a developer has been taken over and the ones doing the takeover, despite having a vested interest in not allowing something to happen, have released a game for another console. The could also scrap it for a given console and port the assets and whatever else over to another console.
However for the most part a game dev will buy a license to make games for a console and then the console makers will further charge for/take a cut of the games when they are eventually released. There is nothing necessarily binding them to a console for a given game.

Re the sega stuff.
People the financial statement is there for all to read in English, it includes a breakdown of their assets and even their odd little bond thing they are doing (if it works then they will have a serious cash injection). The short version is that Sega are seemingly quite well into the black and quite likely with some cash/assets on hand.
http://www.segasammy.co.jp/english/pdf/release/2014031q_tanshin_e_final.pdf (warning PDF).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 3, 2013)

SparkFenix said:


> If Nintendo/Sony buy Atlus does it necessarily mean that SMTIV/P5 will change platforms? Atlus already has a contract for those games right?


SMTIV is already out. Unless you meant the main series. It seems likely that if Sony were to buy Atlus, the Nintendo-based series would switch to Sony-based ones, and vice versa, but like you said, it may already be too late for some games in early development or soon to be in development. 

There's a chance Sony or Nintendo will let them keep their series on their respective consoles, but there's also the possibility that neither of those companies buys Atlus, in which case they should be safe.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 3, 2013)

they made few good games

I love most their RPG/RTS
I just don't remember how many hours I spend on Disgaea (on PS2, DS version is really chasing me away)

but most their games are really underrated, lack of promotion (ex: Radiant Historia anyone heard of it?)

but then again... since I have no idea how they are doing in "gaming" department... But with all new releases I think they are doing fine, maybe they are doing well but the son of company owner probably is a douche who spent too much.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 3, 2013)

SEGA is one of the worst publishers in business. They have ruined many studios they bought, for example Creative Assembly, Sports interactive etc... After their acquisition, they focused on superficial improvements like graphics etc while gameplay and value for money went downhill for their franchises. They put microtransactions in Football manager and thousands of dlcs that should be in game in total war series...

All in all, SEGA will destroy ATLUS in order to milk it, any other publisher will be better than SEGA...


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's not SEGA that's being bought, it's Atlus.


There were rumours (like there seem to be on a weekly basis) that Nintendo were planning to buy Sega. Can't see it happening ever though, unless Sammy go bankrupt, then I could see Nin buying Sega up, or at the very least some/all assets... IF that ever happened we'd likely see the Sega name continue as a 2nd party... Anyway that's beside the point! 

Sega buying Atlus? Nice thought, not sure it'll happen. Sony? Ditto, maybe... Nintendo out of those three would look the most likely. Personally as long as Atlus don't get butchered as a result I'd be happy with any of those three. Now if Square-Enix are an interested party and get the decision then Gawd, RIP Atlus. (Look what happened to Taito - plus they're a set of whiny bastards anyway, like Capcom. Fukk, hope they're not bidding either hehe!)


----------



## raulpica (Aug 3, 2013)

CONFIRMED: PERSONA 5 EXCLUSIVE FOR WIIU


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> CONFIRMED: PERSONA 5 EXCLUSIVE FOR WIIU


 
It must be part of Nintendo's master plan to force Persona fans to get a Wii U.


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> CONFIRMED: PERSONA 5 EXCLUSIVE FOR WIIU


Oh my... the amount of flames produced from that will make the internet worldwide crash and burn.... IT WOULD BE AN INTERNET APOCALYPSE! O_O


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 3, 2013)

actually, if I was microsoft, I'd probably buy atlus and force them to make viva pinata 2.
you know, just to kick everyone not yet offended in the balls


----------



## GHANMI (Aug 3, 2013)

Wouldn't like them to be taken over by...
Sega (Hatsune Miku, Anarchy Reigns, and PSO2 being ready still left to be released over a year later, then there's the fact that their handling of the Shining series, and VC3, which are nowhere near as niche as SMT)
Square-Enix (Taito, cell-phone card based GREE free-to-play crap, none of their games are being localized)
Konami (with how bad they left most of theirs, and Tri-Ace's RPGs and various games unexported, killing everything besides their "major franchises", and turning the rest into Pachinko games (almost as bad as SE in this regard), plus they killed Hudson Soft and cancelled all of their games)
Capcom (that one goes without saying... MML3, MM:FPS, MMU, all cancelled, games being kept because they're "too Japanese")
Microsoft (ruined the Tengai Makyou RPG series because of the X360 exclusivity and abysimal sales, plus they almost never export their Japanese offerings)

Right now they would be better off with either
Namdai (hopefully they'll localize for them too, and they're open with publishing for others or letting others publish their non-Tales games, plus Banpesto still does what it used to after they purshased it, so all is good),
Nintendo (even though I hate having to hold on 3~4 years to buy a Nintendo console for exclusives, they would respect it... if they loosen up and let them publish for Sony consoles like with that Game Freak's obscure PS1 puzzle game... and Nintendo did own a part of the shares of Monolith when it used to publish for the PS2),
or Sony (but that means no SMTxFE).

Tricky situation indeed


----------



## Osha (Aug 3, 2013)

Would be funny if Nintendo bought them but still let Sony have Persona 5. I'd love seeing a "Published by Nintendo" at the game's startup.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 3, 2013)

Osha said:


> Would be funny if Nintendo bought them but still let Sony have Persona 5. I'd love seeing a "Published by Nintendo" at the game's startup.


 
Good guy/Scumbag nintendo then.


----------



## Bryon15 (Aug 3, 2013)

I really hope Nintendo gets them. Because I want a better Nintendo. The company is in need of more development studios. Iwata and Miyamoto have both stated themselves that Nintendo is largely understaffed for HD development. What could help increase the manpower there more than acquire a whole other company?

Also keep in mind that Atlus isn’t one single developer – they consists of many teams. Teams that Nintendo could use to develop some of their lower-priority franchises, such as Starfox and F-Zero. The main reason why Nintendo fans don’t get to see these less popular franchises is because Nintendo has their more talented studios always working on the next Mario, Mario Kart, or DK game. With a new developer on the scene, it opens up the opportunity for us Nintendo fans to see some of the more unfortunate series that we love.
And of course, this would mean that Nintendo would have some “new IPs” under their belt as well, which is a factor that many fallen Nintendo fans have been direly asking for.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 3, 2013)

I would say Nintendo, but then again, I have grown tired of the way they force the shoehorning of as much of whatever "innovative feature" the platform has into the game's development... as in, why I never bothered finishing Phantom Hourglass with its absurdly inefficient all-touch controls, to give a small example. If Nintendo would just let Atlus do their job without going "Oh, but you have to use every goddamn WiiU feature and the kitchen sink!" then I'm all for it, but that's unrealistic.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In order to really do well they need to release worldwide on as much as they can.


I couldn't agree more. I love Nintendo, but I would much rather a third party buy them. As you said, it really broadens the range of games and devices they can work with.

That said, I'm not so sure I like Sega buying them, considering their financial situation.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, from my point of view I'd prefer if the ones to get them were Nintendo, since they localise the majority of their games in Europe, unlike what Atlus and Sega currently do (and also because I'm looking forward to SMT X FE).

Sony would also be ok if they got them, however I would prefer to continue getting SMT games on the 3DS (and if Sony got them the mysterious Persona game being made for the 3DS would be canned).

And no, I'm not concerned about Nintendo censoring the stuff like many think they would because Nintendo isn't that dumb (an example is metroid, the last FE and some others).


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Aug 3, 2013)

While I like the idea of a new Sega console, I think that Nintnedoo would benefit more. Besides, a fusion with another console company would make the rerelease of the _original_ i]Shin Megami Tensei: Summoner[/i] (once only for the Sega Saturn) easier (since Sony has that 'minimum of new content' policy). Even so, Atlus need to write a new Sega Saturn emulator for whatever console Atlus gets bought, since the PSP rerelease is actually the Sega Saturn game running under an emulator.

About Microsoft... do you know about how _Shin Megami Tensei: NINE_ failed?


----------



## Fefo (Aug 3, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Honestly, I prefer Sega or Sony to take over Atlus. Nintendo has always focused on first party game orientated toward family and casual gamer. I just don't see how Atlus will benefit Nintendo to a great degree.


 

Strange Journey, Etrian Odyssey. Family-oriented, casual games. Lol

PSO2 will be localized... eventually... maybe?, but PSP2i is out for almost 3 years without localization. 

I fear for Atlus' future.


----------



## Starhowl (Aug 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> CONFIRMED: PERSONA 5 EXCLUSIVE FOR WIIU


What's your source for this?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2013)

Do I get Devil Survivor 2: Break Record on 3DS in English? I don't care as long as that happens.


----------



## Lestworth (Aug 3, 2013)

I love Atlus games, so my only hope is that a big publisher does not get their hands on this company. I want them to makes games for every console.

Secretly, I want a remake of Ogre Battle 64 . I own the cartridge, VC. But I always wanted a true sequel.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 3, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> they made few good games
> 
> I love most their RPG/RTS
> I just don't remember how many hours I spend on Disgaea (on PS2, DS version is really chasing me away)
> ...


Atlus didn't make Disgaea, they just published it. NiS made it.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 4, 2013)

> SEGA are among 20 companies looking to buy Index Corporations operations, who went into bankruptcy a few weeks ago.


 
Keep in mind that Sega (probably) wants to buy Index for Atlus, but Index owns other companies not involved in the game industry. Other companies wouldn't want to buy Index for Atlus, but some of the other companies, so saying that 20 companies are bidding for Atlus is illogical.

If a company not involved buys it, I think Atlus would continue doing as it always has. If a company involved in it buys them, though, I think Nintendo would be likely due to their strong relationship with Atlus.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 4, 2013)

This is not publisher SEGA, this is SEGA Sammy Holdings, the holding company (like Index), not the publisher.
This means if SEGA does buy, Atlus they would continue to do what they do and not be tied down (as it is with all holding companies) and they surely will not be apart of Publisher Sega.

Edit: I've said this a lot on the forums I've been to, but the chances of Atlus being bought by a gaming company are very slim. They're most likely to be bought a holdings company like Index.

I know you guys think since it's a video game company that only other video game companies are going to buy them, but no that's not the case. Index was not a video game company and they still got a hold of Atlus, not to mention holding companies are the most realistic choice.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 4, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> This is not publisher SEGA, this is SEGA Sammy Holdings, the holding company (like Index), not the publisher.
> This means if SEGA does buy, Atlus they would continue to do what they do and not be tied down (as it is with all holding companies) and they surely will not be apart of Publisher Sega.
> 
> Edit: I've said this a lot on the forums I've been to, *but the chances of Atlus being bought by a gaming company are very slim. They're most likely to be bought a holdings company like Index.*
> ...


 
Yeah, I really hope this is the case.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 4, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah, I really hope this is the case.


I don't really see any gaming companies bidding + 200 million. 

Nintendo? Surely not. Nintendo sold 160,000 Wii U consoles in the second quarter.

Then let's think of another gaming giant Square Enix. Square Enix is another company that is not in a position to bid that amount of money because they too are losing money. Their stocks have been so bad in the recent years former CEO Yoichi Wada committed corporate seppuku due to how bad Square was doing. Square believed that if you put a ton of money on a project, that you will get more in return.  Eidos made some fantastic games, but despite the games being good Square still lost money.

The only gaming company that can buy them is EA. They'll probably buy Atlus and rename them to BioWare japan where they'll make Jade Empire 2 
Western gaming companies doesn't care about jRPGS. 

Not only that but let's say a gaming company does have $200m +/whatever the bid is now and end up buying Atlus, that'll be a huge chunk of their game development budget and that'll result to a rushed game(Xenogears) or an unfinished one. Then that leads to games doing poorly on the market and the company going down yatta yatta yatta.  

I'm still going with a holding company winning the bid.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 4, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> I don't really see any gaming companies bidding + 200 million.
> 
> Nintendo? Surely not. Nintendo sold 160,000 Wii U consoles in the second quarter.
> 
> ...


I just hope Walmart buys them so we can have the Rollback smiley face dude as a new demon. Maybe if you do a quad-fusion of the four Mitamas.


----------



## [lol] (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm hoping the ones who win them is actually an unknown company with a sense of respect for video games


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> I don't really see any gaming companies bidding + 200 million.
> [some good logic]
> 
> I'm still going with a holding company winning the bid.



Though I am not in a hurry to discount the holding company/investment group buyout 200 million is not at all out of reach of a combined cash, shares and finance deal (interest rates are rather low in Japan right now after all).



[lol] said:


> I'm hoping the ones who win them is actually an unknown company with a sense of respect for video games


If [lol] gets the wish granted can I also have a flying horse (not a pegasus).


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2013)

Starhowl said:


> What's your source for this?


I was just kidding around (hence the creepy smiley). It was based on the fact that Sega notoriously does all its games mainly for Nintendo platforms nowadays, and it wouldn't be farfetched to think of Nintendo taking such an huge exclusive for itself from Sega's hands. Nothing real for now, sadly


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 4, 2013)

Hope Sony or Nintendo buy them, not Microsoft. No............no...........no............


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> I don't really see any gaming companies bidding + 200 million.
> 
> Nintendo? Surely not. Nintendo sold 160,000 Wii U consoles in the second quarter.


The Wii U isn't everything, you know. Nintendo still posted a gain this fiscal year, and at least one study has shown that, if they posted a loss like last year's every year, it would take them till the mid 2050s to completely run out of money. They're pretty freaking rich.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe NIS should buy them, I love the games they both make.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 4, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Maybe NIS should buy them, I love the games they both make.


NIS can barely sell their own games that's not Disgaea related so I doubt they are willing to buy Atlus and sell their games. Besides, NIS doesn't have that kind of money.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 4, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, from my point of view I'd prefer if the ones to get them were Nintendo, since they localise the majority of their games in Europe, unlike what Atlus and Sega currently do (and also because I'm looking forward to SMT X FE).
> 
> Sony would also be ok if they got them, however I would prefer to continue getting SMT games on the 3DS (and if Sony got them the mysterious Persona game being made for the 3DS would be canned).
> 
> And no, I'm not concerned about Nintendo censoring the stuff like many think they would because Nintendo isn't that dumb (an example is metroid,* the last FE* and some others).


 
In Fire Emblem they censored Tharja's bikini butt and that's the worse kind of censoring. :c


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 4, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I just hope Walmart buys them so we can have the Rollback smiley face dude as a new demon. Maybe if you do a quad-fusion of the four Mitamas.


It would be glorious. 

His Almighty skill will be the 'Price Cut Guarantee" and another skill will summon the Wal-Mart worker's union to inflict all status effects on the enemy.




xwatchmanx said:


> The Wii U isn't everything, you know. Nintendo still posted a gain this fiscal year, and at least one study has shown that, if they posted a loss like last year's every year, it would take them till the mid 2050s to completely run out of money. They're pretty freaking rich.


I know it's not everything, but I don't see Nintendo bidding that high when they should focus on the Wii U.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sega buying Atlus? Sega has a partnership with Nintendo. Means maybe more Atlus titles on Wii U. More good games for Wii U. Two capitalized letters in Wii U. Atlus has five letters overall.  5 - 2 = 3

*Half-Life 3 confirmed..... For Wii U?*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> Sega buying Atlus? Sega has a partnership with Nintendo. Means maybe more Atlus titles on Wii U. More good games for Wii U. Two capitalized letters in Wii U. Atlus has five letters overall.  5 - 2 = 3
> 
> *Half-Life 3 confirmed..... For Wii U?*


I'm pretty sure that partnership is specifically for the Sonic games...


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure that partnership is specifically for the Sonic games...


 
sonic adventure 3 confirmed?


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 4, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> In Fire Emblem they censored Tharja's bikini butt and that's the worse kind of censoring. :c


They only did that in the US, Europe didn't have that censorship so as far as I'm concerned, it wasn't Nintendo's choice but rather NoA's choice. (since unlike NoA, NoE is pretty much controlled by NoJ directly).




CompassNorth said:


> I know it's not everything, but I don't see Nintendo bidding that high when they should focus on the Wii U.


Well, in order to sell more systems they need more games and while the RPG genre isn't that big in the west, it's huge in Japan and well, most games that Atlus themselves make, usually sell quite a bit over there, if they managed to buy Atlus and get the exclusivity for their games, a lot of people would buy a Wii U or 3DS just to play them (for example a P5 or another SMT game on the Wii U). That would eventually lead to profit and while not instantaneously, it'd eventually show the results.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 5, 2013)

I think we can all agree that the best company for Atlus right now is EA.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 6, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I think we can all agree that the best company for Atlus right now is EA.


I think we can all agree that you are out of your gourd.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Aug 6, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I think we can all agree that the best company for Atlus right now is EA.


 
Read somewhere that you need to be a Japanese founded company to buy another Japanese company so EA can't buy it...


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 6, 2013)

"SEGA are among 20 companies looking to buy Index Corporations operations, who went into bankruptcy a few weeks ago."

I wonder who the other 19 companies are? I think it would be cool if nintendo or sony bought them but we see.


----------



## stae1234 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> "SEGA are among 20 companies looking to buy Index Corporations operations, who went into bankruptcy a few weeks ago."
> 
> I wonder who the other 19 companies are? I think it would be cool if nintendo or sony bought them but we see.


 
I'm guessing SoftBank is one of them. Softbank is a giant company thats pretty much Japanese equivalent of AT&T, and they hold Gungho primarily known for hosting Online game servers.
(they ran servers for Ragnarok, SMT Imagine, etc.) and they had extremely huge hit with Puzzle and Dragon, and I've read somewhere they're looking into expanding the gaming area.


----------



## Starhowl (Aug 10, 2013)

_*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh*_
Any news how the auction is going?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Never really heard of them, I could careless. Even though Sega got 'em, how much good will they do to utilize Atlus.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> Never really heard of them, I could careless. Even though Sega got 'em, how much good will they do to utilize Atlus.


Again.......


----------



## urbanman2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Again.......


You must not have nothing better to do than troll after my comments


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> You must not have nothing better to do than troll after my comments


You keep bumping old topics.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> You must not have nothing better to do than troll after my comments


You must have nothing better to do than bump old threads.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Oct 3, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You must have nothing better to do than bump old threads.


Get a life, I can do what I want.


----------

